# Informazioni per installazione via ssh su scheda atca

## d82k

Ciao a tutti, 

ho bisogno di installare la gentoo su una scheda atca, alla quale ho accesso via ssh e seriale.

Posso inoltre collegarvi un lettore dvd usb esterno.

queste sono le caratteristiche della scheda:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7520 Memory Controller Hub (rev 09)

00:01.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation E7520 DMA Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520/E7320 PCI Express Port A (rev 09)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7520 PCI Express Port C (rev 09)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6300ESB 64-bit PCI-X Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB Universal Host Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB Universal Host Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 6300ESB Watchdog Timer (rev 02)

00:1d.5 PIC: Intel Corporation 6300ESB I/O Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 0a)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 6300ESB LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6300ESB SATA Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6300ESB SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6700PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

01:00.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 6700/6702PXH I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller A (rev 09)

01:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6700PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge B (rev 09)

01:00.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 6700PXH I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller B (rev 09)

02:01.0 Fibre Channel: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic FC929X Fibre Channel Adapter

02:01.1 Fibre Channel: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic FC929X Fibre Channel Adapter

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546GB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 01)

02:02.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546GB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546GB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 01)

05:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)
```

Che versione di gentoo devo usare?

E' possibile installare il tutto da rete via ssh? la scheda é sprovvista di VGA, potrebbe essere un problema per il boot iniziale?

Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie per il tempo e la disponibilità!

dk

----------

## cloc3

 *d82k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che versione di gentoo devo usare?
> 
> 

 

questo dipende più che altro dal processore. occhio e croce, mi pare ti serva un'architettura x86.

 *d82k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' possibile installare il tutto da rete via ssh?
> 
> 

 

se hai un server attrezzato per il boot diskless non ti serve neppure l'ssh.

viceversa, devi avviare con il cd usb e installare in modo tradizionale. eventualmente puoi utilizzare mount remoti nfs per portage e per i distfiles.

quanto al VGA, non saprei. immagino che, se all'avvio visualizzi i messaggi della bios, riuscirai a leggere anche tutti i messaggi del kernel allo stesso modo

se addirittura sei del tutto privo di schermo allora il gioco si fa pesante.

probabilmente devi creare un diskless e configurarlo in modo da avviare un servizio nfsd accessibile da remoto.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/diskless-howto.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Special:Search?search=diskless&go=Go

----------

## d82k

innanzitutto grazie per la tua risposta.

mi chiedevo se fosse possibile seguire l'installazione di gentoo via seriale e se si come fare per farla partire in questa modalità.

ho visto che c'é la possibilità di specificare "console=X" durante il boot ma non avendo nessun tipo di collegamento non posso modificare le impostazioni una volta fatto il boot da cd...

grazie ancora

----------

## cloc3

 *d82k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie ancora

 

di nulla. purtroppo non conosco perfettamente il tuo problema e posso solo darti indicazioni generiche.

in ogni caso, mi sembra strano che la tua situazione non possa essere ricondotta ad uno dei casi previsti per le installazioni alternative.

se invece pretendi di collegarti al cd da remoto dopo il boot, le cose sono due:

o lo fa, o ti crei un cd personalizzato che lo faccia.

----------

## d82k

Grazie,

Sono riuscito a far partire l'output subito da console, risultato parte il live cd di gentoo (premendo un po' di FX a "caso" é partito!)!!!

Domani provo a installare la gentoo, anche se a dire il vero quello che mi preoccupa é la compilazione del kernel... é una macchina nuova e non so bene neanche io come é fatta!

Speriamo bene!   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *d82k wrote:*   

> anche se a dire il vero quello che mi preoccupa é la compilazione del kernel... 

 

 :Smile:  alla fine si arrenderà.

parti dalla configurazione del cd, o vedi come se la cava genkernel.

quando hai una base, fai le tue ottimizzazioni a mano con menuconfig.

qui un buon tip per i casi difficili

----------

## gioi

Per curiosità che scheda è?

Che processore ha? E ram?

Da quello che vedo dovrebbe essere una Intel... ma la più evoluta che conosco la 7108 non ha il PCI-Express...

----------

## d82k

Rieccomi allora alla fine sono riuscito a far partire il live cd e l'installazione é andata a buon fine, gazie per i suggerimenti!!!

sono schede con 4 processori Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz  con 2 gb di ram.. dovrebbe essere una scheda della motorola ma non ne ho la certezza....

ciaoo

----------

